# selling our homestead in Dane county, WI



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

We need to move to Illinois to be together with dh as a family (he's been living down there for many months already)... and so, our beloved place needs to move on to a new owner.

17 acres, 3 bed 2 bath farmhouse circa 1880, classic red barn with brand new foundation, windows, reinforced hay mow, new ramp to mow, and new metal roof. Barn features upgraded electric- including 220, lots of poultry coops and animal pens. Wonderful fully finished small outbuilding perfect for a home office or hobby building with insulation, new windows, propane heat, electric, plumbing, septic (formerly a gift store). Young orchard w/22 fruit trees, 2 established fully-fenced very nice vegie gardens. 1/2 acre fenced pasture with shelter, pasture has a great grazing mix. Spring-fed pond that runs year-round with original spring house, formerly used as a commercial trout pond - tons of wild watercress always available for the picking. New water hydrants in strategic spots. Two massive 100 yr+ sugar maples that yield sap enough for 3-4 gallons of syrup annually. House features a brand new high-end bathroom with clawfoot tub and fully-tiled shower. Fully insulated in 2010, new heating/cooling system for 2nd floor. Significant foundation work done in 2008. Most of the acreage is in oak-filled woods, great mushroom and deer hunting. Fenced fully on three sides, open to the wooded side.

12 miles from the west side of Madison, 15 miles from the east side of the Wisconsin River. Fabulous location straddling both worlds! Cannot speak highly enough of the public school system 4 miles away in Black Earth. On a dead-end road, only one other family at end of road. Across road from DNR preserve property featuring highly ranked trout stream. You'll never have a neighbor within eyesight! 

We meant to stay here forever....we can't... so are offering a perfect small homestead or hobby farm for you to come and enjoy. 

Want to know more? Shoot me a pm and we can take it from there.

thanks,
Cathy


----------



## MaryE (Aug 29, 2007)

Do you have any pictures you could post? It sounds like an amazing place! Also, have you determined an asking price?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

MaryE said:


> Do you have any pictures you could post? It sounds like an amazing place! Also, have you determined an asking price?


thank you for asking! - duh, a picture is worth a thousand words, lol. Gotta add the pictures.

We've got a ballpark figure but have procratinated till now about a real price as we've been in denial about having to move. It's time for both now - we'll get the price thing figured out.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Our son is at the University of Madison teaching and getting his doctor's degree,,,,,lovely city. Interested in pictures and the price please.........


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm sure I can't afford it, but I was born not too far from there so I'd like to see pictures and a price also.

Nomad


----------



## dhale999 (Oct 6, 2008)

Any update on pics/price ?


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Must not bee too anxious to sell.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry, in full construction mode trying to finish up here. Got the real estate agent out today to measure and help us come up with a price. If we can find a buyer, once we have a price, we'll sell by owner. The real estate agent will take over if we can't do that quickly. Need the agent to come up with a realistic price as the price we paid is not the price it would sell for today - hard to separate our head from our heart on this one, need outside help.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

cathleenc said:


> sorry, in full construction mode trying to finish up here. Got the real estate agent out today to measure and help us come up with a price. If we can find a buyer, once we have a price, we'll sell by owner. The real estate agent will take over if we can't do that quickly. Need the agent to come up with a realistic price as the price we paid is not the price it would sell for today - hard to separate our head from our heart on this one, need outside help.


Cathleen, at the rate yer goin' some people are gonna find it hard to seperate their money from their wallets. Pics and price are very important IF you wanna make a sale.:bored:

Wylie


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Still waiting for info! Possibly interested in this property.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got pictures and a price I can send privately to any interested person - and have sent pms to those who posted here and expressed what seemed like interest to me (versus just poking me for being slow). 

I am GLAD to share this info with anyone who might be interested in the property! Just not comfortable posting it here on the board. Please send me a pm if you would like the info sent to you.

Our property should go up on the market some time in March. Till then we have time and room to make a great deal directly between us. Please let me know if you are interested and thanks!
Cathy


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I am sure its more than I can afford but I won't know if I don't ask.


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Cathy- hate to see you move but completely understand. Hope everything goes well for your family. Definitely keep in touch!

This is a wonderful place! If I could live there and still manage to get to my job- it would be perfect. They've done a lot of work.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you, Shel! We really hate to go but.... life goes forward and so do we.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow Cathy,

Seems like you just moved here....any chance you might consider renting, will be looking for a place to live for my flock and I later this summer ?

Please email with info including price and any pics/info.

Sorry to see you leave for Illinois !

Thanks,

Deb


----------



## knbquilts (Dec 12, 2005)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Never know if you never ask, please send me the info


----------

